# USB Cable Modem Error



## opc0des (Jul 29, 2009)

hallo i got some problem..
i used Motorola SB5101 as my modem with USB cable
my internet connection is fine when i use linux
but, when use FreeBSD 7.2 the connection not running well..

like this one

```
cdce0: usb error on rx: IOERROR
cdce0: at uhub3 port 1 (addr 2) disconnected
cdce0: detached
cdce0: <vendor 0x07b2 product 0x5101, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub3
```

i thinks its my USB slot the problem, so i changed it, but still same..

many many thanks for some help..


----------



## opc0des (Aug 4, 2009)

waiting for the answer


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 10, 2009)

its not running well?

or its not running at all?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you sure it's working fine under Linux for an extended period of time (i.e. not just half an hour or so)? Because this looks very much like a faulty device/controller with unexpected USB power loss. I have a similar problem from time to time with a cheap external HDD.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 10, 2009)

> USB Cable Modem Error



The error is that you have a USB modem. Use an ethernet modem, they don't need separate drivers and will almost always work better & more reliable.


----------

